# Looking to long-term roleplay (Your suggestions!)



## Luminouscales (May 5, 2019)

Seeing if anyone would be interested in organizing a preferably long-term roleplay. I'm pretty much open to all suggestions regarding the RP's characters, setting, events etc. as long as they're not kinks. NSFW will also not be its main premise, but relationships or romance could happen if both characters ICly accept it.
I can't call myself a professional, but I would still prefer this to be semi-lit/lit.

Please send me a note here if you're interested, I'll be more than glad to talk ^^

Characters (both feral, click for detailed sheet):


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 5, 2019)

I don't really have anything set in mind... yet
But I do have a general idea about some lots of over-religious fanatics/extremists/zealots wanting to summon some H.P.Lovecraft-ish monsters into the world

Or we can do the sort of "lost in a different realm and trying to find the way back" kinda thing ; say, somehow ended up in a sci-fi world full of machines, and gotta find a way back to the medieval-fantasy realm

So far I only got those


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

The first one is kinda too unusual for my tastes, but the second one is better ^^


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Luminouscales said:


> The first one is kinda too unusual for my tastes, but the second one is better ^^


or we could go the other way around : some guy from the modern world ends up in a place with magic stuffs instead
but yeah that's the general idea ; you in ?


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> or we could go the other way around : some guy from the modern world ends up in a place with magic stuffs instead
> but yeah that's the general idea ; you in ?


Can't think of any complaints, so yeah.


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Luminouscales said:


> Can't think of any complaints, so yeah.


alrighty
so, you want either of us to take the full lead, or we alternate ?
like, each of us insert our own ideas in different points but still within the plot


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 6, 2019)

i'm interested as well, I'd love to join you guys.


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> alrighty
> so, you want either of us to take the full lead, or we alternate ?
> like, each of us insert our own ideas in different points but still within the plot


I'm generally not too good with implementing my own ideas into life, so if you feel comfortable then I'll follow yours. If not, then let's alternate.



Coltshan000 said:


> i'm interested as well, I'd love to join you guys.


I don't see why not, as long as you follow the rules and write properly. And what does Spark think?


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Luminouscales said:


> I'm generally not too good with implementing my own ideas into life, so if you feel comfortable then I'll follow yours. If not, then let's alternate.


alright, I'll take the lead then, but don't be shy about having your own stuffs in too (especially in case I get stuck and can't progress)



Coltshan000 said:


> i'm interested as well, I'd love to join you guys.





Luminouscales said:


> I don't see why not, as long as you follow the rules and write properly. And what does Spark think?


welcome aboard ! the more the merrier ;p


----------



## ConorHyena (May 6, 2019)

I'm also up for long-term RP, if interested. Most of my projects have fallen asleep lately. If you're interested, you can write a PM


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm also up for long-term RP, if interested. Most of my projects have fallen asleep lately. If you're interested, you can write a PM


oh hey, the yeen I met in that stone-age rp months ago


----------



## ConorHyena (May 6, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> oh hey, the yeen I met in that stone-age rp months ago



yeah, that's me


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

a yeen, a minotaur, a derg and [inserts species here] walk into a bar...


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

Wait, damn, this is turning into a GroupRP. Not that I mind ^^


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2019)

Sort of


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

peeps hop in more than I expected, tbh
let's hope I don't disappoint y'all too much


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

I'd be the first to disappoint. Either way, we should group up all the interested on a Telegram/Discord group and talk that out there.


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Luminouscales said:


> I'd be the first to disappoint. Either way, we should group up all the interested on a Telegram/Discord group and talk that out there.


I got tel : @LinkinSpark


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

What about Universe and Coltshan?


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2019)

I’ve got discord


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2019)

the Universe#9288


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

I'm waiting for the headsup from Coltshan to decide which platform we'll use


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 6, 2019)

I can't use discord/telegram, go on without me, but I'd love to pm rp with you guys about other stuff.


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

Coltshan000 said:


> I can't use discord/telegram, go on without me, but I'd love to pm rp with you guys about other stuff.


Aw, that sucks, it would be fun in four people. Is there no way you can get it working?


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 6, 2019)

Not currently. I'll get it eventually though, I can still rp on this site. Be it pm or forum. Don't worry, I'm thankful for your consideration.


----------



## Foxex (May 6, 2019)

I would like to play in this

my character is basically an interdementional cosmic traveler. created with Lovecraftian undertones (he's my fav.). Her species including her was essentially created by an Old One beyond our universe and reality

also hihi @Luminouscales


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

Foxex said:


> I would like to play in this
> 
> my character is basically an interdementional cosmic traveler. created with Lovecraftian undertones (he's my fav.). Her species including her was essentially created by an Old One beyond our universe and reality
> 
> also hihi @Luminouscales


As long as it isn't too confusing and overpowered, we welcome you ^^

In which case, Discord or Telegram?


----------



## Foxex (May 6, 2019)

Discord

send me a PM, on a work comupter right now lol

or send me a link in Line


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

Can I join as well?


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Luminouscales (May 6, 2019)

Sure, but everything's a mess right now so you gotta hold on.

Looks like we'll be using Discord, so we need yours (Cendrag) and Spark's.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

Cendraggy#6928


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Luminouscales said:


> Sure, but everything's a mess right now so you gotta hold on.
> 
> Looks like we'll be using Discord, so we need yours (Cendrag) and Spark's.


Jin#1991


----------

